

Ask HN: Company training or best friend's wedding? - bking

So I am at a crossroads between professional development and personal commitment ,and I could use some objective thinking.<p>One of my best friends is getting married over Labor Day, and I told him I wouldn't miss it, and I will go to it if there is any possibility. Unfortunately the company I work for wants to send me over for training in Switzerland for training for a client. I need to be at training Tuesday morning, and the only way I can make it is to be on a plane Sunday afternoon before the wedding.<p>Should I go down for the night before and hit the airport before the ceremony or should I say I am unavailable to go to Switzerland?
======
monsto
Is this training you're to attend or lead? It kinda sounds like traiining
you're giving, but I'm not sure.

Even so, what I'm hearing is that a plan was made for you that did not include
you in the decision-making process; that given a choice, you would have just
said "how about a different w'end?" and everything would ahve been copacetic.

It's probably beyond time, but I would suggest talking to your boss, or the
scheduler (whoever that may be) and see if you could work something out. You
may be surprised.

